

Show HN: Lumatic - a new kind of city map - mippie_moe
http://www.lumatic.com

======
nathancahill
Wow, you couldn't have picked a better time to get this out there. I hope this
can become a replacement for Apple's botched attempt at the Maps app.

~~~
scottrafer
Doing our best. Please push us.

------
aam1r
Hey,

Really cool app (and great timing!). I have some feedback though about the
website (haven't used the product):

* I can't find anyway to contact you guys directly. Checked the Twitter page for an email address (no luck). Checked the blog for an email (no luck). Couldn't even find anything in the WHOIS (no luck, privacy protection enabled). You should add for a way to people to contact you (if not an email address, then at least a contact form)

* The Developer features look awesome! I am interested but I don't see any way to get more information.

* Seems like there's a lot of demand for more cities (while you're at it, add Toronto and Ottawa please :)). I think you should capitalize on the demand and add a form on the website for people to sign-up for notifications. So, something like "Not yet in your city? Enter your email and select your city and we will notify you as soon as it's available". This should help a lot with marketing once the cities are available.

* Little design nitpick: The text under "A new kind of city map" is hard to read because of the white-font. It might make it better if you make the background image a bit darker.

Otherwise, the app looks amazing and I can't wait until it's launched in
Canada!

~~~
scottrafer
Thank you. The private messaging stuff is inside the app/ on Facebook, but
feel free to use rafer at [companyname] dotcom.

The developer site will go up when the iphone5 rush is over, just so we don't
screw up on support. I can send API docs to people who need them sooner.

Good call on the city form.

------
mortenjorck
I've been using this for about a day now, and I have to say I'm really
impressed by the thought that's gone into it, as well as some of the technical
problems that must have been involved. The natural-language use of landmarks
for wayfinding and contextual street views really make this feel like a next-
generation mapping app.

Overall it's a well-considered UX, though some of the controls seem a bit
awkward, like the persistent caption on the share button and the fact that
"Nearby" is the label for starting a new search. I'm pretty excited to see
where this goes next.

~~~
scottrafer
Thank you! It's been a long road even to here, and we'll keep pushing.

------
mikeevans
Does the iPhone app cover more locations than the Android one? Or is this just
an out of date description:

iOS: "City Maps covers 27 metropolitan areas..."

Android: "Lumatic currently covers San Francisco and New York City, with many
more cities coming soon."

~~~
scottrafer
Hi Mike, yup. Our Android app is behind for now. We busted our butts to make
the iOS 6 launch and that's what dropped. We are hiring a dedicated android
dev, hopefully for our Singapore office if you know someone who wants it.

------
alanctgardner2
It looks really cool, but it's also going to be very expensive (time and
money-wise) to get enough prominent ROI and street-level images. Is there a
solid plan in place to scale this beyond giant metropolitan markets, or are
you leaving those for Google?

~~~
scottrafer
We currently work with Nokia on street imagery. We also have a bunch of (we
hope) interesting facebook integration including photos that will start to
build our own library over time.

On geo coverage (<http://coverage.lumatic.com>), we're nuts about cities and
expect to do them all.

------
natesm
You should weigh the PATH train negatively, favoring the F/M trains instead
(unless you're going to Hoboken).

~~~
gyardley
PATH is cheaper, cleaner, and except late at night runs very frequently. I've
taken it for entirely-within NYC trips when it makes sense.

~~~
infinite8s
Unfortunately you can't use any of the MTA's unlimited passes (daily, weekly
or monthly) to get on the PATH.

------
aw3c2
Your blog suggests this is US only, is it?

~~~
scottrafer
We are US only at the moment.
[http://blog.lumatic.com/post/31800648260/preparing-for-
wedne...](http://blog.lumatic.com/post/31800648260/preparing-for-wednesdays-
ios6-launch-weve-got)

We're legally HQ'd in Singapore and funded by Joi Ito, so SG and TYO are near-
term as should be london, sydney, toronto, and vancouver. I hope to be 2k+
cities this time next year. what's important to you?

~~~
cb372
Tokyo please!

------
osi
awesome app. love the integration with apple maps for transit here in chicago.

